# Rubrikat > Emigracioni >  Shqiptare te burgosur s'ka vetem ne Greqi

## Shijaksi-London

SHQIPTARE TE BURGOSUR S'KA VETEM NE GREQI 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Nga Muhamed VELIU


Ditët e fundit të vitit 2003 më erdhi rasti të vizitoja një të dënuar shqiptar në një burg anglez. Mjaftoi ky takim që të kuptoja një problem mjaft të madh, me të cilin përballen të dënuarit shqiptarë në shtetin ishull: mospasjen e mundësisë për t'u vizituar nga të afërmit e tyre. Kjo ndodh sepse ata nuk kanë dokumente dhe nuk u jepet leje takimi. Të jesh i burgosur dhe të mos vizitohesh nga të afërmit e tu, do të thotë një dënim i dytë. Por, në të njëjtën pozitë me personazhin e artikullit tim, ndodheshim edhe 20 bashkëvuajtësit e tjerë shqiptarë, në të njëjtin burg me të. Pa asnjë ndihmë, padyshim që janë edhe ata dhjetëra shqiptarë në burgjet e të gjithë Britanisë së Madhe. (Ambasada shqiptare në Londër nuk ofron shifra, ndërsa autoritetet britanike të burgjeve nuk pranuan t'i publikonin). Përballë kësaj amullie të plotë Qeveria Shqiptare, falë Zotit tashmë e plotë, duhet të interesohet dhe të merret me këtë problem. Është detyra e Ministrisë së Drejtësisë t'u kërkojë autoriteteve angleze të dhëna për shtetasit shqiptarë që vuajnë dënimet në shtetin ishull. Krahas vendeve fqinje, në të cilat burgjet janë të mbushura me shqiptarë, tani Ministrisë së Drejtësisë i duhet të hedhi sytë nga Anglia. Numri i shqiptarëve që po dënohen, po rritet. Eshtë i domosdoshëm fillimi i bisedimeve me Anglinë për një marrëveshje si ajo me Greqinë. Pse jo, edhe t'i propozohet palës angleze për ndërtimin e një burgu në Shqipëri. Kjo do të ishte një lehtësi dhe njëkohësisht kosto më e ulët, në mbajtjen e të burgosurve shqiptarë, për vetë Anglinë. Pala angleze ishte e gatshme të ndërtonte kampe për emigrantët dhe paratë ishin gati, gjë të cilën e di mirë Ministria e Drejtësisë. Për mbajtjen e një të burgosuri në Angli, i çfarëdo kombësie qoftë ai, shteti ishull shpenzon 36 mijë stërlina (rreth 7.2 milionë lekë) në vit. Deri në përfundimin e dënimit, vetëm Afrim Krasniqi, i dënuari ynë, do të shpenzojë 396 mijë stërlina. Po për të gjithë të dënuarit shqiptarë, sa do të shpenzojë Anglia? Sigurisht shumë më pak se sa të ndërtonte një burg apostafat në Shqipëri. Për këtë do të ishte me leverdi të dyfishtë, si për shtetin anglez dhe për të dënuarit shqiptarë, një marrëveshje si ajo me Greqinë. Është radha e shtetit shqiptar të kujtohet për të dënurit në Angli. Ky është realiteti që duhet ndryshuar për bashkëkombësit tanë të burgosur në vendin e Robin Hudit.

----------

